# Update on my progress in school



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Ok I have finally survived 101 with 2 A's.
My practical knife skills went well. I got a 89 which brought my 99.75 average down. I got a 98 on my final exam and a 98 on my cooking final.
An A on my sanitation exam..
Iam on the dean's list with a perfect 4.0.
I hate to brag but I worked my tushie off.
and gained 5 lbs in the progress doing it.
Iam going to the main campus now and will find out tommorrow what my next class will be.
Thank you all for your support and your last minute answers that helped me out on my final test.
also your ideas for the poaching of the fish etc.
Thank you again.
Danielle (babychef like shroomgirl calls me)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Danielle! You've done yourself proud. From your posts, it's easy to understand how you got the grades you did. Brava (and mazel tov, too!)


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Good job, Danielle! Especially glad to hear that you are doing well in the practical aspects of your education as well as the academic.
Amazing how you can work so hard and still gain weight. I put on 10-15 lbs in school, myself.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

With a lot of hard work and loads of enthusiasm, how could you do poorly? I knew you'd be way up there. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Daneille,

Bravo!!
We are all proud of you,but most of all be proud of yourself...As mezz said i can tell by your post why you are doing so well.Very thoughtful person.Keep up the good work,and look forward to your next installment.
cc


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement.
I start Tuesday bright and early with my new class regional american cuisine.
I get to cook for all the students lunches for 2 weeks.
I appreciate all of your interest and support.
And most of all expertise for when Iam in a jam and need answers quickly.
Thank you crudeau for all your great information.
Danielle


----------

